# Now a "Nubi" Update!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow, our Nubi is sooooo flippin' happy. His mom (Melissa) is thrilled.

Nubi is now "Mytus". So our wee little 9-year-old Mytus is living the life.
He enjoys his 10-year-old buddy, and even gets on his hinde legs, and dances for him. :wub: 
His big brother is missing an eye, so Mytus said, "well, you're one up on Billy, I'll just dance
in front of your eye".  

Melissa said Mytus follows his big brother everywhere. And was a bit upset when the mobile groomer
came, and took his brother away from him for an hour. He couldn't figure out why this lady took him away.

I am thrilled for Mel, Bentley, and Mytus. This is the best adoption EVER!!! 

*HERE'S OUR BOY :wub: 

[attachment=51197:Mytus.jpg]*


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Nubi/Mytus looks so happy, Deb. Thanks to you!
xoxoxo


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww he looks so happy! :wub: 

what a fantastic update


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

He looks like a little happy fella with his blue sweater on~~~Just cuteness overload!!!! I am so glad he has a happy home!!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am so happy to hear this Deb. I didnt get him as an AMA foster but did get the first phone call from his Dad that had to give him up and know he would be so over joyed to hear this. He was loved at his old home but sounds like he is over the moon in his new one. Thanks for all you do Deb.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Apr 13 2009, 09:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762124


> I am so happy to hear this Deb. I didnt get him as an AMA foster but did get the first phone call from his Dad that had to give him up and know he would be so over joyed to hear this. He was loved at his old home but sounds like he is over the moon in his new one. Thanks for all you do Deb.[/B]



I know Edie, isn't this great!! You, my dear friend, are the one who truely rescued Nubi. You took the call, got him into rescue,
and your Oliver's lead went to Nubi. This would not have happened, if not for you. Just look at that sweet little mug of his. :wub: 

So yep, send the pic to Donald. He will definately be thrilled. This couple loved him for 9-years. They must miss him terribly.

Oh, and Melissa is on cloud nine with this little guy. Talk about a perfect match, all the way around. Thanks Edie. Nubi thanks you more :smootch:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww! Looks like he is living it up, that's for sure. I just LOVE seeing updates on these wonderful adoptees!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I love happy endings!! :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

What great, uplifting news!

So happy! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is awesome news, Deb!! Mytus looks very happy in his new furever home. :wub: :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Deb, That is so wonderful.. :chili: :chili: 

He looks so happy and I am so happy for him....


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Deb for the great news and picture. Isn't he a little cutie pie? I'd believe he is 9 months old instead of 9 years old. What a face! He so deserves his happiness. I'm sure it will thrill his former owners to know he is happy. They sure must miss him.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

who couldn't fall in love with that little face :wub: I'm so happy he found a wonderful home


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww he is soo precious!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, look at that cutie patootie face - he looks like a little puppy. :wub: 

Linda


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Holy cow! What a precious little angel Mytus is! Thanks Deb, for helping him find the perfect family!! :heart:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

hes adorable, Deb!! you rock!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy endings are so nice. Thanks Deb. :wub:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

The little peanut looks like he's having the time of his life! :biggrin: Love that little man!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

He looks soooo happy! How wonderful!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh I got so happy when reading this thread :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:thmbup: Good job, Deb....and everyone involved. Another happy ending. Life is good.


----------

